# always on top?



## ITiger (6. November 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Brauche diese Funktion (always on top) für eine Form, in der ich ein Passwort abfragen möchte... ich will, dass wenn man einen Klick neben das Fenster macht, es NICHT in den Hintergrund (oder hinter ein anderes Fenster) geht...

Merci im Voraus.

ITiger.


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. November 2002)

wenn das nur innerhalb deiner anwendung immer oben sein soll, dann reicht es wenn du das formular modal anzeigst:

```
Form2.Show 1, Me
```
"Me" steht dabei für das formular, zu dem der dialog modal angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## Crayzee Ivan (6. November 2002)

Ansonsten geht das auch mit nem API-Call, dann bleibt das Fenster immer im Vordergrund. Den Code hab ich einfach aus dem API-Guide von http://www.allapi.net kopiert, ich hoffe das gibt keine Copyright-Probleme 


```
Const HWND_TOPMOST = -1
Const HWND_NOTOPMOST = -2
Const SWP_NOSIZE = &H1
Const SWP_NOMOVE = &H2
Const SWP_NOACTIVATE = &H10
Const SWP_SHOWWINDOW = &H40
Private Declare Sub SetWindowPos Lib "User32" (ByVal hWnd As Long, _
    ByVal hWndInsertAfter As Long, ByVal X As Long, ByVal Y As Long, _
    ByVal cx As Long, ByVal cy As Long, ByVal wFlags As Long)

Private Sub Form_Activate()
    'KPD-Team 1998
    'URL: http://www.allapi.net/
    'E-Mail: KPDTeam@Allapi.net
    'Set the window position to topmost
    SetWindowPos Me.hWnd, HWND_TOPMOST, 0, 0, 0, 0, SWP_NOACTIVATE _
    Or SWP_SHOWWINDOW Or SWP_NOMOVE Or SWP_NOSIZE
End Sub
```
Wenn du mehr zu der Funktion wissen willst (andere Anwendungsmöglichkeiten und so), geh auf www.allapi.net.

Gruß,
-Crayzee Ivan


----------

